# Latest interior of my van



## JackieA (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Dezi (Aug 11, 2019)

You seem to have everything you need.

Dezi


----------



## izwozral (Aug 12, 2019)

What is the electric pan thingymajig?


----------



## JackieA (Aug 13, 2019)

*Electric pan*

It is a Remoska unit available in the UK via Lakeland kitchens. Branches I know of are in Windermere and the Trafford Centre. There are two versions mine is the standard 400w version and there is a larger one. Can be used to roast or bake - Channa will probably have more knowledge of recipes. I did a trial meal of braising steak, potatoes and carrots + herbs using my 600 w inverter. Cooked for 90 minutes on my "leisure" battery without running the van engine. (My spare battery as yet is merely a heavy duty battery for a diesel van obtained from a scrapyard as previous to present upgrades it only needed to power led lights and charge phones). The cooker used to be guaranteed for life but recently is limited to three years. My older abused one failed but was returned to the Trafford Centre shop without receipt and was replaced without fuss. The only control is an on/off switch but I find it very useful.


----------



## MarkJ (Aug 13, 2019)

JackieA said:


> It is a Remoska unit available in the UK via Lakeland kitchens. Branches I know of are in Windermere and the Trafford Centre. There are two versions mine is the standard 400w version and there is a larger one. Can be used to roast or bake - Channa will probably have more knowledge of recipes. I did a trial meal of braising steak, potatoes and carrots + herbs using my 600 w inverter. Cooked for 90 minutes on my "leisure" battery without running the van engine. (My spare battery as yet is merely a heavy duty battery for a diesel van obtained from a scrapyard as previous to present upgrades it only needed to power led lights and charge phones). The cooker used to be guaranteed for life but recently is limited to three years. My older abused one failed but was returned to the Trafford Centre shop without receipt and was replaced without fuss. The only control is an on/off switch but I find it very useful.



Agreed. Used it to bake part-baked rolls, cook sausages, chicken etc. Only failures were puddings.


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 13, 2019)

Good basic requirements all covered, all good.


----------



## JackieA (Aug 13, 2019)

*Fridge addition*

Got a chance to buy the compressor fridge at the old price. will update with use. Tried at home on 240v and quietly on eco mode (empty)reduced the interior temp to 2 degrees quite quickly. Hoping the expense will be satisfied long term regarding spoiled food and health risks. unit is compact, works on 12 or hook up yet is compact. on 240v can reach freezer temperatures. compact and will display soon.


----------



## JackieA (Aug 14, 2019)

*Fridge addition*

Pics taken at home due to weather . Managed to buy the unit at the former price. Ice Cube 20l. Runs on mains or 12vdc and is very quiet. Went down to 3 degrees quickly on 240v and apparently can work as freezer on mains power.


----------

